# My ev



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

still in the early ish stage of it, if youre read my tesla/lighting post (sorry if you got the wrong idea like browser) you'll know my target peformance specs for those of you that dont here they are:

range 35-45 miles at most to give 80% DoD
top speed id be happy if it only did 70 (all i can do legally)but i dont mind if its quick getting to it top speed that would be a bit of a bonus
acceleration like i said above in the put a smile on my face range im think of making something colin chapman would be happy with light and good handling

ok i have 2 design's in my head, which should all being well be made into a pair of models next week(they will only be rough out of foam but so you can give feedback)

the design's above i would like to be something like
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/76 
type set up or build a normal car with lead acid's as they seem to give better results than i need. the orginal tzero with lead acid's even though i dont know if these specs are right as their from wikipedia but it stated on 28 Optima lead acid batteries it could go;
90mph top speed 
4.07's 0-60
1/4mile 13.24's
80-100miles range
and 0-95% charge in one hour 
this seems a bit too good but better than i need so they can be worse without pilling on the pressure


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

i was looking for insipration online found a lot of nice cars not many reverse trikes untill i saw this 
http://3greenwheels.blogspot.com/2007/04/aprilia-magnet.html

might be horrible for potholes but if someone said i could get my required specs with it on Optima AGM style batteries i would throw my idea out the window and try and make a replica of this although i would need to change it as i dont want to get into trouble with any kind of copyright laws


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JJosh said:


> still in the early ish stage of it, if youre read my tesla/lighting post (sorry if you got the wrong idea like browser) you'll know my target peformance specs for those of you that dont here they are:
> 
> range 35-45 miles at most to give 80% DoD
> top speed id be happy if it only did 70 (all i can do legally)but i dont mind if its quick getting to it top speed that would be a bit of a bonus
> ...


Check this out...

http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/bluemeanie.php

With a lighter more aerodynamic car your range could be even better...

Let me know if you have some information about space-frame, tube-frame building, I am planning my own tube frame build and Im looking for all the information I can get.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

Bowser330 said:


> Let me know if you have some information about space-frame, tube-frame building, I am planning my own tube frame build and Im looking for all the information I can get.


There are a few books available on building locost type cars. The latest is called some thing like "How to build your own sports car on a budget" by Chris Gibbs. http://www.mcsorley.net/locost/ Has a lot of information on locosts. You could also search "Kimini" by Kurt Bilinski for a design and build story. There is a web site and a book. His latest project is called "Midlana" also a tube framed car though simplified for ease of construction. Kimini is a good resource on what it takes to design and build a high calibre car from the ground up.


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> Check this out...
> 
> http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/bluemeanie.php
> 
> ...


Ok if a old datsun can get my specs the aprillia trike will thanks for helping me decide on building it the fun part is going to be how to make it tilt as i need to think of the smallest arms i can get away with and small suspension units i can use to maxiums battery space and keep the lowest drag in such a small vehicle


as for the frame i was gonna take the back of a motor bike swing arm then just build the frame around my compoments with the mounts i need im not sure about it just yet but i know 2 mechanics that would do things like this just for fun (like the saying goes its not what you know, its who you know)


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

John said:


> There are a few books available on building locost type cars. The latest is called some thing like "How to build your own sports car on a budget" by Chris Gibbs. http://www.mcsorley.net/locost/ Has a lot of information on locosts. You could also search "Kimini" by Kurt Bilinski for a design and build story. There is a web site and a book. His latest project is called "Midlana" also a tube framed car though simplified for ease of construction. Kimini is a good resource on what it takes to design and build a high calibre car from the ground up.


Thanks!

JJosh, 

keep in mind though that the Zilla controller is about 3K$ (you could get the soliton-1 as well) and the FB-1 motor is about 1.5K$....

168V / 3.2 V = 53 lifepo4 batteries, if you are to get the 100AH version, you would spend about 6000$ (373lbs), however you would have double the range of the Datsun, more like 50-60 aggressive (sport) and 70-80 @ 55mph constant..combine that with your lighter trike setup and you would have even more low-speed range, i say low speed because at higher speeds drag and bad open-seater-aerodynamics will reduce your efficiency...

(I would vote for your friends to make you a space frame that could have some readily available fiberglass body kit bolted on and optimized for aerodynamics...)

The 100AH cells can do short term bursts of up to 4-5C (400-500amps) without many issues and 400-500A in a 9" motor is about 100ftlbs of torque from 0rpm to ????rpm....


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> The 100AH cells can do short term bursts of up to 4-5C (400-500amps) without many issues and 400-500A in a 9" motor is about 100ftlbs of torque from 0rpm to ????rpm....


If you have 400 Amps battery current you can still get 1000 Amps motor current (provided you have a controller that handles it, of course) as long as duty cycle is 40% or less. That, of course, means something like twice that torque. Make sure the motor mount can handle it...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Qer said:


> If you have 400 Amps battery current you can still get 1000 Amps motor current (provided you have a controller that handles it, of course) as long as duty cycle is 40% or less. That, of course, means something like twice that torque. Make sure the motor mount can handle it...


exactly right, AND 200ftlbs in a open-air trike design sounds a bit dangerous to me...


----------



## ftaffy (Mar 13, 2009)

John said:


> There are a few books available on building locost type cars. The latest is called some thing like "How to build your own sports car on a budget" by Chris Gibbs. http://www.mcsorley.net/locost/ Has a lot of information on locosts. You could also search "Kimini" by Kurt Bilinski for a design and build story. There is a web site and a book. His latest project is called "Midlana" also a tube framed car though simplified for ease of construction. Kimini is a good resource on what it takes to design and build a high calibre car from the ground up.



I will biased and vote lotus 7 replica so i can see one else build. No one else documented there builds of EV versions.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> exactly right, AND 200ftlbs in a open-air trike design sounds a bit dangerous to me...


sounds fun to me  but i dont think i need to waste electric going for that much torque when i cant seeing it weighting a lot


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

ftaffy said:


> I will biased and vote lotus 7 replica so i can see one else build. No one else documented there builds of EV versions.
> 
> Good luck with the build!


ill stick with the trike even if it is open carnt be that bad for areodynamics as its so small and thanks for the support thats what i like about this forum everyone wishs you luck and gives feedback if your being a bit of a spanner(with me probably be with the number side of things) even when people are building they still have time to help strangers out


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

ftaffy said:


> No one else documented there builds of EV versions.


Check out http://www.electric7.com/construction.html

With a reverse trike if you're going to go high powered, a FWD version might be preferable. Also from the point of view of being able to put the power down you'd be driving through 2/3 of your wheels rather than 1/3. In a properly balanced trike and weight transfer aside that would translate to twice the traction.


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

John said:


> Check out http://www.electric7.com/construction.html
> 
> With a reverse trike if you're going to go high powered, a FWD version might be preferable. Also from the point of view of being able to put the power down you'd be driving through 2/3 of your wheels rather than 1/3. In a properly balanced trike and weight transfer aside that would translate to twice the traction.


 yea that sounds good but my specs dont need high power or at least i didnt think it would need that much
ok ive tried to work out batteries ive used this link 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11709
im guessing at 
around 96volts but motors are 72 or 100+
225Ah
worked out going on inbetween a bike and car 
so if my maths is right what motor and controller am i looking at would you say same as an ev bike, double a bikes, same as a small ev car or due to it being open go for a meduim sedan sized ev spec
and does anyone make batteries that are better or are all Lead acid equal.(lead acid as im only going around 45miles at most carnt see a need for lithium maybe for my next conversion a few years down the road)

so just to recap any recomended motors(looked at agni but not sure if it would do )/controllers(if agni could be used i guess a curtis or is there a better choice kellyorAlltrax all seem the same if im honest)/batteries(not sure flooded or agm for now or if Nickel-Zinc are feasable by the time im finishing could be an option but could you pick a lead incase they arnt ready in time aswell)would also be good if i knew a uk ev store could ask woody i guess


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

*any chance of a hand to check my maths above???*

browser you said in another one of my posts

If you were open to a hybrid setup, you could get a small 40hp engine for 1500$ (120lbs) and two 300$ each generator heads 7.2kw cont. 10kw peak (90lbs each)

could i use a generator as a removable range extender for this 3 wheeler any idea what Watt i would need with it being so small/light possible angi motor(would the generator even pass MOT regulation for emissions as i would regestier it as a hybrid to make it road legal wether it was in or out)
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/categories/search/generators


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JJosh said:


> *any chance of a hand to check my maths above???*
> 
> browser you said in another one of my posts
> 
> ...


Yes you could use it as a range extender for any EV it could fit in...

IMHO the best way would be to first build your EV and then get some real-world watt/mile data.. (cruising watts needed for a selection of speeds) then you would know exactly how much generator power you would need...

For estimates on how many watts you would need and for range extender setups check out this link: http://www.evconsultinginc.com/articles/hybridizing_dc_system.html

It says the average conversion would need about 12kw to cruise at 60mph on level ground...If your car/trike was more aerodynamic and lighter then i'm pretty sure you could get away with a cheaper 20hp motor and one 10kw gen-head (900$+300$=1200$)...this could provide you with almost constant 7.5kw for constant 50mph and peak 10kw for 60mph...

You don't need to make it a hybrid to make it road-legal. Trikes are categorized as motorcycles and you will essentially have an easy time getting registeration. Add to the fact its 100% eV and you wont have any issues..

generators can be rated carb-legal for some of the stringent states, other states may not care, you should check with your local DMV...

I say you keep it out, register an an EV, and put it in...who needs to know...plus you are only using it for emergency or if you want to go farther than you had initially planned...


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

out of luck tried to plan it out but with so little battery space not doable so im moving on to a bigger none tilting reverse trike.
but i do have a question are these cars still really areo http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&um=1&sa=1&q=lakester&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&start=0

due to the fact they have exposed mechanical parts if it is you may see a three wheel ev http://image.automobilemag.com/f/au...Ecotec_Lakester+Front_Passenger_Side_View.jpg on british roads


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JJosh said:


> out of luck tried to plan it out but with so little battery space not doable so im moving on to a bigger none tilting reverse trike.
> but i do have a question are these cars still really areo http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&um=1&sa=1&q=lakester&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&start=0
> 
> due to the fact they have exposed mechanical parts if it is you may see a three wheel ev http://image.automobilemag.com/f/au...Ecotec_Lakester+Front_Passenger_Side_View.jpg on british roads


In the links you sent, I see mentions of "land speed record" and the likes...

Which gives me the idea that these are VERY aerodynamic, so much so that they are stable with high power and high speeds, etc..


----------

